# Seeking Active Friends - 18+ plz



## Maggybeths (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello! My online list is looking lonely. If you like to travel, have your gate open and are over the age of 18 (I'm over the age of 30 myself) then please add me!

p.s. my gates are always open for visitors... I’m looking for people who open gates and visit without waiting for a special invite


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm older than you are so I think I'm good! LOL I'll be sure to add you! =^.^=


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 10, 2020)

Awesome! I look forward to seeing you!


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

two of us here playing all day everyday, come catalog and add us and we both over 30 lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020





__





						Closed Free Cataloging
					

Steve isn't here but I tried doing a digital list so here it is  https://villagerdb.com/user/whohaw/list/aug-10-catalog  I hope that works!? If not please let me know lol, there are well over 200 items in the field behind Resident Services building. Pick up the whole section then drop it, come...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 10, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> two of us here playing all day everyday, come catalog and add us and we both over 30 lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Sounds great! But I'm not sure where to find your friend code...


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

when you come here you can add me easily, or i can add you just pm me


----------



## KeatonMask97 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello
I'll be sending friend request 
I'm over 20 so don't worry
My user name is NoctisJF


----------



## sigh (Aug 10, 2020)

hi! i'm over the age of 20 and i'm sending you a friend request!
my username is bug and my icon is kirby


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks! Accepted both.


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 11, 2020)

anyone else?


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 11, 2020)

Maggybeths said:


> anyone else?


hey there.  I'm also looking for more friends that are 18+, being 27 myself.  feel free to ask to drop by, I have lots of hybrid flowers if you need em.

my acnh fc is 1621-5959-2595

happy friend making


----------



## Polilla (Aug 11, 2020)

Maggybeths said:


> Hello! My online list is looking lonely. If you like to travel, have your gate open and are over the age of 18 (I'm over the age of 30 myself) then please add me!


Hello, my online friends list is always empty nowadays too  most of my friends stopped playing.
I am over 30 too . I will add you, I like having friends over to shop or meteor shower, my name on Switch is Pau and my icon image is Celeste


----------



## Imbri (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm hitting multiples of 18, so I guess I'm old enough. 

I'll send you a request when I get home this evening. My name is Erin and my icon is a Mii with blue hair.


----------



## Polilla (Aug 11, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> I'm older than you are so I think I'm good! LOL I'll be sure to add you! =^.^=


May I add you too Lori?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 11, 2020)

Polilla said:


> May I add you too Lori?


Absolutely! I would love that! =^.^=


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 13, 2020)

Just out of curiousity... how many of you all look for open gates and would go without an express invite? I'm learning this is no longer a thing... LOL. If my gates are open they're open for all.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 13, 2020)

I'll add everyone here once I'm done moving my bridges/inclines (3 more to go!)

@Maggybeths, my two IRL friends who play the game and I generally keep our gates shut and we tell each other over Messenger if we want the others to come over (for NPCs, DIYs, shopping) We weren't aware that playing with open gates is/was the norm. XD


----------



## MoFromAcab (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi! I’ve been looking for more online friends for a while, I’m over twenty!! (I’ll water your plants for you)


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 13, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I'll add everyone here once I'm done moving my bridges/inclines (3 more to go!)
> 
> @Maggybeths, my two IRL friends who play the game and I generally keep our gates shut and we tell each other over Messenger if we want the others to come over (for NPCs, DIYs, shopping) We weren't aware that playing with open gates is/was the norm. XD



Oh my goodness. LOL. I've been playing since City Folk and I'm used to playing with people who leave their gates open! I was wondering why no one was on this game...


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 13, 2020)

@Maggybeths, ah, I see! This is our first AC game. XD Going to start leaving my gate open when I'm not decorating then.


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 13, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 13, 2020)

Maggybeths said:


> Just out of curiousity... how many of you all look for open gates and would go without an express invite? I'm learning this is no longer a thing... LOL. If my gates are open they're open for all.


I actually did this once by accident because I thought it was somebody else LOL! Needless to say it was confusing for me as I thought they had an item for me but they did give me a lovely tour, which I really enjoyed! xD Happy accident! lol!


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 13, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> I actually did this once by accident because I thought it was somebody else LOL! Needless to say it was confusing for me as I thought they had an item for me but they did give me a lovely tour, which I really enjoyed! xD Happy accident! lol!


Yeah that was me. LOL!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 13, 2020)

Maggybeths said:


> Yeah that was me. LOL!


Oh goodness, I owe you an apology I am so sorry for that mix up LOL! I am so glad I came and visited though as you had a wonderful island and I really enjoyed myself! Thank you again for being so kind and patient with me! <3


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 13, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Oh goodness, I owe you an apology I am so sorry for that mix up LOL! I am so glad I came and visited though as you had a wonderful island and I really enjoyed myself! Thank you again for being so kind and patient with me! <3


You're welcome! I felt bad thinking you were looking for an item and here I thought you wanted a tour! ROTFL. No problem though. It was nice meeting you so no apology necessary. Stuff happens & you left me a really cool drawing. Thank you


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 13, 2020)

Maggybeths said:


> You're welcome! I felt bad thinking you were looking for an item and here I thought you wanted a tour! ROTFL. No problem though. It was nice meeting you so no apology necessary. Stuff happens & you left me a really cool drawing. Thank you


Oh no no, don't feel bad! *hugs!* I loved the tour, thank you so so much!! It was lovely to meet you too and you have a gorgeous island. I'm so glad you like the doodle haha =^.^=


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 13, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Oh no no, don't feel bad! *hugs!* I loved the tour, thank you so so much!! It was lovely to meet you too and you have a gorgeous island. I'm so glad you like the doodle haha =^.^=


Thank you! And yes I did. 

P.S. I have a dodo code open if anyone wants fake Redd Art 384BB


----------



## CodyMKW (Aug 13, 2020)

I'll add you I'm 29


----------



## Masenkochick (Aug 13, 2020)

Maggybeths said:


> Hello! My online list is looking lonely. If you like to travel, have your gate open and are over the age of 18 (I'm over the age of 30 myself) then please add me!



I'm in my 30s and would love to have more active animal crossing friends! I'm listed as "Darla" and Icon is Rover with pink background

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Lori377 said:


> I'm older than you are so I think I'm good! LOL I'll be sure to add you! =^.^=


I'm in my 30s, and would love more active animal crossing friends, may I add you as well Lori?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 13, 2020)

Hey there Masenkochick! Absolutely! Anyone can feel free to add me anytime! =^.^=


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 19, 2020)

I've added everyone here (or sent a DM with my friend code for folks who don't have theirs listed).  Let me know if I've missed anyone (I'm very sleepy right now, lol)~

ETA: my profile name is Silly Pup and pic is a Mii with brown hair + glasses and light purple background. :3


----------



## slzzpz (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi fellow islanders! I'm also a gamer in my 30s  so hope no one minds me sending out friend invites! You're also more than welcome to add me if I missed you in this thread.




If you ever see my gates open, stop by! I usually have tons of dupe DIY to give away for free.


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m open... been open all day... I’m really sad no one opens their gate or visits anymore.. anyone ? Anyone?????


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm over 30 and play everyday too! I'd love to add you!


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 27, 2020)

Please do!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 27, 2020)

Maggybeths said:


> I’m open... been open all day... I’m really sad no one opens their gate or visits anymore.. anyone ? Anyone?????


I'm open for Saharah, turnip price at 404 (turnip not found), shopping, and free diys! Come visit meeeeeee...my island is barren for my autumn/winter remodel so you can run freeeeeeeee lol...(message if you want a dodo code!)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



slzzpz said:


> Hi fellow islanders! I'm also a gamer in my 30s  so hope no one minds me sending out friend invites! You're also more than welcome to add me if I missed you in this thread.
> If you ever see my gates open, stop by! I usually have tons of dupe DIY to give away for free.


Hey you! I've had you on my friends list awhile now! lol


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 27, 2020)

Wow I wish I’d found turnips for sale this week... thanks but i think I’m done... I’m going to bed early to sulk :/


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 27, 2020)

Maggybeths said:


> Wow I wish I’d found turnips for sale this week... thanks but i think I’m done... I’m going to bed early to sulk :/


Awww....there, there...*pat pat*


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 29, 2020)

Sorry I didn't add this until now, but my friend code is 3495-4254-8608


----------



## Glake (Aug 29, 2020)

Sent you a request. I open a lot as well, definitely need to get more active people added.


----------



## Maggybeths (Aug 29, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> Sorry I didn't add this until now, but my friend code is 3495-4254-8608



Request  sent!



Glake said:


> Sent you a request. I open a lot as well, definitely need to get more active people added.



awesome! Ive accepted and I look forward to visiting


----------

